# do you have.....



## escorial (Jun 2, 2015)

words and acts
that you recall
thoughts and feelings
that went unnoticed

you carried on
ignored by those
and never returned
your modesty hurt


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 2, 2015)

This poem expressed the pain of feeling invisible and insignificant ...especially painful and damaging when your feelings are completely ignored.. makes it really hard to be open with anyone.. Thanks for another cool read. Love the way you can distill a thought, mood or emotion down to it's purest form... less IS more.. Peace always... jul


----------



## escorial (Jun 2, 2015)

thanks Firemajic...less is more..that resonates with me


----------



## musichal (Jun 2, 2015)

As I read that, I really identified with that feeling.  In my case, because my body is ill, some people speak as if I weren't in the room.  And I don't even look that sick.  There are so many factors which influence some people to ignore others, but few real reasons for it.  However, folks who act in such a way are very likely to find that shoe on their own foot some day.  What goes around...

Yeah, I felt your poem.  Well expressed.


----------



## midnightpoet (Jun 2, 2015)

To touch the simple
and turn it into something profound
is a delicate and rare 
talent, my friend.


----------



## escorial (Jun 2, 2015)

musichal very brave of you to say your body is ill...a very intense reply to my piece and I admire you for that...


----------



## TJ1985 (Jun 2, 2015)

You said more in 24 words than many could say in 240. Excellent piece.


----------



## musichal (Jun 2, 2015)

escorial said:


> musichal very brave of you to say your body is ill...a very intense reply to my piece and I admire you for that...




Not brave, merely practical.  My last career was as a Registered Nurse, a job in which you get down to the basics rather quickly.


----------



## escorial (Jun 2, 2015)

TJ1985....thankyou sir.......cool man


----------



## escorial (Jun 2, 2015)

musichal said:


> Not brave, merely practical.  My last career was as a Registered Nurse, a job in which you get down to the basics rather quickly.



I admire you even more now man


----------



## escorial (Jun 2, 2015)

midnightpoet said:


> To touch the simple
> and turn it into something profound
> is a delicate and rare
> talent, my friend.



midnight I'm honored by those words


----------



## Nellie (Jun 2, 2015)

escorial,

What I always like about your poems is that they are short but say so much. Thanks for not rambling on and on...........


----------



## escorial (Jun 2, 2015)

Ha, Ha..on and on....nice one Nellie


----------



## Mesafalcon (Jun 3, 2015)

Nellie said:


> escorial,
> 
> What I always like about your poems is that they are short but say so much. Thanks for not rambling on and on...........




agree with this

short and sweet is the best!


----------



## Sonata (Jun 3, 2015)

Some of us are always "unseen" and ignored, as those who do not like to see us as we are, probably are frightened they might end up the same.  

But, I am who I am and if I were not so, I would not be who I am.

Would I.


----------



## escorial (Jun 3, 2015)

Mesafalcon.....short writes always grab my attention to..cheers man

thanks Sonata


----------



## inkwellness (Jun 4, 2015)

Nice piece. It sounds like silent pain to me. I like the simplicity of the poem. Good one!


----------



## escorial (Jun 7, 2015)

thanks inkwellness...simplicity is were i like to end up..cheers dude


----------



## Fats Velvet (Jun 8, 2015)

"ignored by those
and never returned
your modesty hurt"

This is the essence of that weird place where pride and humility mingle and have a baby.


----------



## escorial (Aug 13, 2015)

missed this reply FV..thankyou


----------



## Anari (Aug 13, 2015)

Enjoyed that even though I have never had that feeling myself I have seen it in other people. I love being alone and not being noticed. And since I seldom speak to other people not being heard is not a problem for me. No, I am not shy, but have been either a recluse or dying to get back to being a recluse my whole life.


----------



## escorial (Aug 13, 2015)

thanks Anari...enjoy your quite time....


----------

